# Desktop PC performing dead slow after upgrade



## cyborg007 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have recently upgraded my branded system- Compaq sr1435IL to below configuration:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 (rev. 3.0)
Processor: Intel® Pentium® Processor G2020 (3M Cache, 2.90 GHz)
HDD: WD 500G SATA
ODD: ASUS DVD RW
M/M: 1GB Sandisk DDR3
PSU: Bestec ATX 250 12z
OS: Windows XP

But after upgrading it is performing dead slow. Boot up times have gone to as high as 10 minutes(to reach the password screen). 

Is there some misconfiguration with it? Need your help guyz...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2016)

xp is not a good choice to run a system with any intel processor newer than 2nd generation.try win 7 32bit on above config just to test performance difference.Also buy 4 gb ddr3 ram as it is very cheap now-a-days(~1200 only).


----------



## aswin1 (Aug 28, 2016)

1 GB DDR3 ?? Use at least 4 GB.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2016)

TBH, that config doesn't looks like an upgraded one to me. Get a 4GB ram stick from kingston/g skill/corsair.


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions..  Will upgrade RAM to 4GB and will update

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

I also kind of feel that i am not utilizing the avail h/w config to the fullest... Is PSU of 250W sufficient here?


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> xp is not a good choice to run a system with any intel processor newer than 2nd generation.try win 7 32bit on above config just to test performance difference.Also buy 4 gb ddr3 ram as it is very cheap now-a-days(~1200 only).


I was under the impression that xp would be better in terms of performance as Windows 7 has lots of bells and whistles.. But sure will try that out

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2016)

cyborg007 said:


> I also kind of feel that i am not utilizing the avail h/w config to the fullest... Is PSU of 250W sufficient here?



If you need to change it, get an Antec BP430.


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

How about Corsair 350 PSU?  Costing around 2.5k

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

My current one is 11 yrs old..  So that might be the reason that it is not able to perform well

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2016)

cyborg007 said:


> How about Corsair 350 PSU?  Costing around 2.5k
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Unless you plan to upgrade it further by adding a GPU, that should suffice. You can also search for Antec BP350 if budget is low.


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unless you plan to upgrade it further by adding a GPU, that should suffice. You can also search for Antec BP350 if budget is low.


Sure,  will keep in mind b4 buying one

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2016)

XP is not optimized for recent hardware & same goes with xp drivers.That is why even if win 7 has more bells & whistles it will most likely run faster/smoother on a recent system compared to XP.


----------



## cyborg007 (Aug 29, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> XP is not optimized for recent hardware & same goes with xp drivers.That is why even if win 7 has more bells & whistles it will most likely run faster/smoother on a recent system compared to XP.


Got it.. Tqs..  Eager to try my pc with win 7 now

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilzarian (Sep 4, 2016)

Also look out for the HDD as if it may be old, the system might me running slow!


----------



## sankalp.patil732 (Oct 10, 2016)

It might be due to  your video drivers or display drivers are not suitable matched Re-install it.


----------



## maheshn (Oct 10, 2016)

Get atleast 2GB of RAM if you plan on running XP
                4GB if you're planning on running Windows 7.

Also, what is your hard disk model/specs? WD Blue or Black is OK. If it is WD Green or AV-GP series then change the HDD.

A CPU upgrade to an i3-3220 will also improve performance *drastically*.


good luck with your upgrade...


----------

